# Dog Stuff - May contain gross comments, do not read after eating!



## Alix (Jun 6, 2011)

OK, I've been dealing with dog issues the last several days. My poor Golden had some kind of tummy upset which led to some pretty loose stool. 

In the house. 

While I was out. 

Twice! 

Murray is the cleanest dog ever, has NEVER messed in the house since he was a very small puppy and was clearly embarrassed. Poor guy went as far from his "living space" as he could. Unfortunately, that meant he went downstairs into the carpeted basement. Ick. Thank goodness for my little green machine and vinegar.

So, the upside of this story is that Murray is on the mend. I had a PM chat with pacanis about the rice/burger mixture and dealt with things. 

(Apparently you need to let their tummies rest for 24 hours - no food, then feed cooked white rice with a little ,well drained, cooked burger. The amounts would depend on the size of your dog. Pacanis would be a better source for that, hopefully he will chime in.)

Murray felt so good that Ken took him on a walk this morning and Murray did what dogs always do...he ate some rabbit raisins. Ugh. This in itself is not the truly gross part of the story. Murray came in after his walk, slurped down a gallon of water and came to say good morning to me, lips trailing water as he ran. Just before he got to me, he burped. Or perhaps I should say...vurped. I got to start my morning by cleaning up wet rabbit raisins off my hardwood. *sigh*

He is now sleeping peacefully in his "den" behind the loveseat. What a moroon. I love that big goofball.



Anyone else with goofy dog stories?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2011)

You have to love Goldens.  They commit so completely to you.  All they want from life is to be right next to you and make you happy.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 6, 2011)

alix, you must juxtapose that pic of murray with one of ken...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 6, 2011)

Tomorrow I have to put Max in the kennels for 4 weeks, I hate doing it Max never seems to bother.
I have always fed my dogs on dried mix, its only when you break the regime and give them treats of human food you get probs.I had a really foul mother in law for my first marriage so before she came to visit I would give the German Shep I had then liver and beans that made her fart like mad. I would blame my M in Law, she soon got the hint.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jun 6, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Tomorrow I have to put Max in the kennels for 4 weeks, I hate doing it Max never seems to bother.
> I have always fed my dogs on dried mix, its only when you break the regime and give them treats of human food you get probs.I had a really foul mother in law for my first marriage so before she came to visit I would give the German Shep I had then liver and beans that made her fart like mad. I would blame my M in Law, she soon got the hint.
> View attachment 11121


 
Speaking as a Mother in Law....


----------



## buckytom (Jun 6, 2011)

omg, bolas. i just burst out laughing, 

i bow to your evil greatness!


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 6, 2011)

Two of our pugs are prone to colitis. We have an avocado tree in the backyard, which is their potty, sunning, running, barking area. These 2, especially 1 of them, particularly LOVE avocados and they eat the peel and the flesh. Unfortunately, the peel has a toxin in it that causes the 2 of them to have a colitis attack. So, we go thru this yearly for several months on and off. Even if I do an avocado run daily, they still manage to find (or hide) 1 or 2 I missed. 

Anyway, my vet has told me to use chicken and rice when an attack starts. The premise being that chicken is easier to digest than beef and is also a complete change from their dog food. Always works and if I catch it right away usually doesn't take more than a few days to get them back to normal. I just boil chicken thighs w/o skin and defatted in just enough water to cover until done, remove the chicken, then cook the rice in that water, shred the chicken and mix. I usually try to keep a bag in the freezer so I can pull it out at the first sign of trouble.

Bolas, you should be around a pug that has colitis. The farts are just ..... well.... unspeakable (maybe unbreathable would be a better word). They'd drive St. Franics away.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 6, 2011)

Whenever I've gotten a rescue in, I've fasted the dog for 36 hours because I'll be switching food. I've also found that honey on toast helps settle the stomach. Little meals as they come back on, several times a day, helps.

I've fed my dogs kibble; I've fed my dogs cooked diets; and I've fed my dogs raw. Dogs are like people--some do better on one food than the other. Do whatever works. Right now, Roz and I are eating the same diet.


----------



## Alix (Jun 6, 2011)

For the most part BRAT works on kids so it should work on dogs too. I'm hoping I won't have to deal with this again any time soon! He just turned 4 and this is the first episode we've had where I've needed to intervene. Oh he's had issues from eating bones, or slurping up fatty turkey skin, but nothing of this magnitude. He doesn't even fart really. We have a pretty decent food for him. When he was a puppy he scratched himself all the time and I finally realized he was probably allergic to something in his food. We switched to a wheat free formula with more meat than filler and he's been great ever since. 

He is currently considering bugging the cat...we'll see how that goes over.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 6, 2011)

Alix said:


> OK, I've been dealing with dog issues the last several days. My poor Golden had some kind of tummy upset which led to some pretty loose stool.
> 
> In the house.
> 
> ...



What a beautiful dog...Goldens are so...doggy!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 6, 2011)

Not a digestive story, but prior to having a destination wedding, we let our two little white dogs out for one more time before leaving on our trip.  Bart came back in the house looking like Groucho Marx, with a big black moustache.  Took me a minute to realize he had in his mouth a very dead mole, obviously to be our wedding present!

One of our cockers would also carefully capture live toads in his mouth, and gently let them loose in the house.  He foamed at the mouth a bit, not quite getting that toads can be poisonous to dogs.

Beagle recently deposited what looked like a dead leaf on the carpet, standing over it proudly.  Dead hummingbird.  Thankfully it was previously dead.  I reminded her that beagles are rabbit hunters, not bird dogs.


----------



## Alix (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh I'm soooo thankful Murray hasn't brought home any dead things to express his love. That's a cat job in our house. He brings me his toys whenever I come home though. 

We have "outside" toys and "inside" toys. I'm reasonably certain one of the inside toys he used to love made it outside and got buried. There is a suspicious pile of dirt behind the lilac bush. *sigh* Oops.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 6, 2011)

Murray looks very stately.


----------



## Alix (Jun 6, 2011)

Albeit blurry. Hard to get him to stand still long enough for a webcam shot!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 6, 2011)

Alix said:


> Oh I'm soooo thankful Murray hasn't brought home any dead things to express his love. That's a cat job in our house. He brings me his toys whenever I come home though.
> 
> We have "outside" toys and "inside" toys. I'm reasonably certain one of the inside toys he used to love made it outside and got buried. There is a suspicious pile of dirt behind the lilac bush. *sigh* Oops.



The cats here have oodles of toys of all kinds.  I can never find any of the furry mice I buy for them...until we come back from being gone overnight.  They all show up on the bed.  There were 25 mice on the bed when we got back from Oregon.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 6, 2011)

neither of my doxies were prone to dead things just little fellows they could tease and let go in the house nowthe DArn cat loves to deposit mice and dead rabbits, gophers on the doorstep smile at us and walk away. If we ignor her she will replay with it till all is over if not well it stays til someone gets a shovel.
kades


----------



## Alix (Jun 6, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The cats here have oodles of toys of all kinds.  I can never find any of the furry mice I buy for them...until we come back from being gone overnight.  They all show up on the bed.  There were 25 mice on the bed when we got back from Oregon.



Awwww! That's so cute!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 6, 2011)

Alix said:


> Awwww! That's so cute!



I think it's a sacrifice of favorite toys to Bast for the safe return of their hoomins...or for thumbs so they can open canned food.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 6, 2011)

He's very cute!  When one of the dogs here has that problem it is no food for 24 hours, then plain rice, then maybe add in some cooked sweet potato or canned pumpkin, then after 2 or 3 days I start to slowly add back regular food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 6, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> He's very cute!  When one of the dogs here has that problem it is no food for 24 hours, then plain rice, then maybe add in some cooked sweet potato or canned pumpkin, then after 2 or 3 days I start to slowly add back regular food.




Works for Shrek!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 6, 2011)

if you need some furry mice toys, just come to my house with a yardstick.

the spaces under the fridge and stove are loaded with mice.

it's like they play hockey in the kitchen when we're out, and the appliances are goals, the mice pucks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 6, 2011)

buckytom said:


> if you need some furry mice toys, just come to my house with a yardstick.
> 
> the spaces under the fridge and stove are loaded with mice.
> 
> it's like they play hockey in the kitchen when we're out, and the appliances are goals, the mice pucks.



Yeah, I have a yardstick and my own appliances, bookcases, furniture... if I look closely enough, I may even find an extra cat...


----------



## Alix (Jun 7, 2011)

Our newest cat Louie, plays hockey with everything. His favorite is Werther's candies. Those suckers melt into nasty shapes under the oven. Ick.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 7, 2011)

he's a canadian cat, afterall. what else would he play? 

even cats think curling is weird...


----------



## Alix (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh great. Now I have hockey night in canada theme in my head. 

And don't you dis curling til you've been to a tournament. You have never partied harder. When the 85 year old man next to you drinks you under the table and then helps you to the elevator you'll understand what it means to be Canadian.  Hurry! HARD!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 7, 2011)

as a child I had a staffordshire bull terrier called Puck, everyone thought my Dad named it after the Shakesperean character when infact it was the shape and texture of his.............
4 hrs till I drop Max off at the kennels and I feel Puck.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jun 7, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think it's a sacrifice of favorite toys to Bast for the safe return of their hoomins...or for thumbs so they can open canned food.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 7, 2011)

This is just a nasty story--don't read it if you have a delicate constitution!  Seriously.  





I have 3 largish dogs, and the other day, I let them out for a run.  When I let them back in, I noticed immediately that one of them had rolled in something extremely dead-----but that was not the worst part of the story.

Stella, the youngest, had NOT rolled in the dead thing---oh, no, no, no--she had EATEN it.  Lots of it.  But that was not the worst thing.

No, you guessed it, she horked it up in the middle of the living room floor, while I was bathing the stinky one.  BUT THAT WAS NOT THE WORST THING!!!!

Whatever it was that she had eaten was full of maggots, and they were still wiggling.  

Urp.  

Don't ya just love dogs?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 7, 2011)

Not _that_ is interesting.
Good thing she heaved.


----------



## Alix (Jun 7, 2011)

OK, I'm still LMAO sparrowgrass. You win on that story. Seriously! I hope you don't have carpet. Ew. 

Dogs, gotta love 'em.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jun 7, 2011)

This morning I picked up some free mulch from the county park.  It's atrocious stuff, smells awful.  Don't know what all's in it, but I can use it for a corner where I will never plant.  While I was spreading it in one spot, my nitwit dog, after having rolled in it, was avidly chewing on a woody piece.  It remains to be seen what happens next.  She doesn't seem unhappy, except for having to spit out the offending chunk.  The one I saw her with, anyway.  

But at least no maggots.  Whew!


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 7, 2011)

Our big girl, Keena, long gone over the Rainbow Bridge, was big enough to stand up and take things off the counter, out of the sink, and even off the stove. Let's see,

She ate parts of innumerable wooden spoons and plastic spatulas that were just thrown in the sink and left to clean later. 

When we took proteins out to defrost out of the freezer, they had to be put in the middle of the counter (island) or else they wouldn't be there when we got back home. 

She "ate" the front part of the couch arm/end once. Never did anything to the furniture other than that one time though. Guess she got upset at our leaving for some reason that day. 

Daughter had one of those buckets with the tops from McDonald's that they used to use for Happy Meals around Halloween time. She used it to collect her Halloween candy and kept it in her bedroom. She was a tween then, old enough to know not to eat herself sick and to throw wrappers away when she was done. Keena somehow opened the bedroom door, got the bucket down from the dresser, popped the top and ate nearly all the candy, eating some of the wrappers and actually getting some of them off. 

A few years later, came home one day to find one of our daughter's bottles of perfume laying on the stairs, mostly empty, and with the atomizer top off. She had left it on the bathroom counter. Expensive perfume too. The house didn't smell like perfume so we assume Keena drank it. 

Oh, she figured out how to pop the latch on the gate in the yard too. She'd go for walk abouts with the pugs tagging along with her until we put a stop to that. She then figured out another way to get out. At least she didn't do it too often. 

We had smothered chicken simmering away on the stove one evening, went outside to talk to the neighbors while it cooked. When we came back, the top was pushed off to the side of the pan and there was 1, yes 1, piece of chicken left and the gravy. No mess on the floor, no mess on the stove and she had graciously left us 1 piece to eat for dinner. 

The dog must have had a cast iron stomach and obviously a cast iron mouth given all the things she ate. 

I miss her....


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 7, 2011)

By the way, she was just shy of 14 when she passed over the bridge.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 7, 2011)

No, no carpet in my house--between 3 dogs, one cat, and lots of dirt tracked in (by me!) the from the garden, carpet would be a major mistake.  I do have a couple of big area rugs.  Why do creatures aim for the rugs when they have 'troubles'?

Luckily, I discovered early that the rugs could be hosed off outdoors.


----------



## chopper (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow. Just reading this thread. You really started something Alex, or maybe it was your dog?  Anyway, your golden sounds wonderful when he is feeling well. I have had many different breeds of dogs before my golden retrievers, and they truly are the best!  I just love them. Having said that, I didn't like it the day Cooper came home with a baby rabbit in his mouth. It was alive and SCREAMING, even though I don't think he was hurting it-just bring it to share with us!  You know-soft mouth and all  Anyway, We rescued it, just in time for a hawk to come along and snatch it right up as it was running away. We were horrified, but it was just that baby bunny's time to go I guess.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 7, 2011)

My Rhodesian Ridgeback caught a bunny in my dog's "potty area", adjacent to the house. He must have been pretty quick to get it before my other two did. He does _not_ have a soft mouth, lol. Now his eyes wander and scan the yard every time he goes off the porch. Just a dog being a dog.


----------



## chopper (Jun 7, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> My Rhodesian Ridgeback caught a bunny in my dog's "potty area", adjacent to the house. He must have been pretty quick to get it before my other two did. He does not have a soft mouth, lol. Now his eyes wander and scan the yard every time he goes off the porch. Just a dog being a dog.



Right...the dog didn't go crazy, the dog went dog!  We have cottontails and jack rabbits all over around here. They don't even act afraid of the dogs. It almost seems like a game to them. It is just the babies that they have a chance of catching.


----------



## Alix (Jun 7, 2011)

Murray is unusually large for a Golden. He was bred by a line that uses the dogs for hunting. He was born on an acreage where the four Goldens ran where they pleased. He was never in a house til we brought him home. 

The breeder told us that her female (Murray's mom) and her male once treed a bear in their yard! Ya gotta give it to them, that is a HUNTING dog! They regularly caught bunnies and brought them home for her. Murray chases the showshoe hares in our neighbourhood, but thankfully has not caught one yet. He darned near caught a magpie the other day though. Stupid bird was poking along in the backyard, ignoring the dog. Murray was sunning himself and didn't notice the magpie at first. When he did notice, he turned over slowly and waited til the bird had its back turned. If I hadn't yelped I think he would have caught the dumb bird. He was most irritated with me. I got the big ignore for a while.


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 7, 2011)

_*Another night of hot pockets........I think I am radio active .........*_ Oh where is my beautiful wife..........I am losing my color 



_I feel like a dog that lost its bone.......Does that count Alix_


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 8, 2011)

Maidrite said:


> _*Another night of hot pockets........I think I am radio active .........*_ Oh where is my beautiful wife..........I am losing my color
> 
> 
> 
> _I feel like a dog that lost its bone.......Does that count Alix_




Poor James...all excited and no one to hug!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 8, 2011)

My dogs supplement their diet with free-range, organic, 100% natural bunny, and I am glad they do.  Wascally wabbits eat my peas and my lettuce.  (And as long as it is fresh bunny, it does not come back up!)


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 8, 2011)

Quote:
         	         	         		         			         				         					Originally Posted by *Maidrite* 

 
_*Another night of hot pockets........I think I am radio active .........* Oh where is my beautiful wife..........I am losing my color 



I feel like a dog that lost its bone.......Does that count Alix _






Poor James...all excited and no one to hug!


LOL.....................Hot Pockets today too


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 8, 2011)

Maidrite said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maidrite*
> 
> 
> ...



When does Barbara get home?  Least she could have done was stock you up on chicken pot pies, too!


----------

